# Moving plants



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

My 29 gallon right after adding plants







My 29 gallon as of now







Anacharis
I started with alot more anachris but the leaves melted off a few days after adding them and the fish kept knocking them out of the gravel so most of them died except for this one. Will this one grow others around it or would I have to buy them?







Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis
These have almost doubled in height and Ive also noticed that more has grown and is already about a quarter of the heigh of the original plant. I want to move some of this to my 5.5 gallon, how would I do this without damaging the plant?







Cryptocoryne Wendtii "red"
This plant has also grown a lot since I got it. It is also growing newer plants around it. I would also like to move some of this around the tank as well as to the 5.5 gallon so how would I move these?


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Help? I've never done this before.


----------

